
What is your favourite marketing/growth talk? - leoharsha2
Can be related to sales, marketing, sales, growth etc
======
Jugurtha
Alex Schultz's "Growth" @ Startup School:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec06/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec06/)

